# New Species In Papua New Guinea



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Thought everyone would find this interesting and exciting! Make sure you check out the slide show on the right to see some of the new species including 3 frogs some spiders (ew) and a gecko.

More than 50 new species found in New Guinea - Science- msnbc.com


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Good stuff, thank`s.

John


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

and there's a lot more where they came from......undiscovered animals.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice to see more and more species being discovered year after year, i can only imagine what lies in Columbia waiting to be found.


----------

